# RR: 185. Stravinsky: Petrushka



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Ansermet (cond.), L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande	(1949)










2.	Abbado (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1980)










3.	Chailly (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1995)










4.	Stravinsky (cond.), Columbia Symphony Orchestra	(1960)










5.	Monteux (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1959)










6.	Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1969)










7.	Boulez (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1971)










8.	Ančerl (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra	(1962)










9.	Doráti (cond.), Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra	(1962)










10.	C. Davis (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1977)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Ansermet (cond.), L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande	(1949)
2.	Abbado (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1980)
3.	Chailly (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1995)
4.	Stravinsky (cond.), Columbia Symphony Orchestra	(1960)
5.	Monteux (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1959)
6.	Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1969)
7.	Boulez (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1971)
8.	Ančerl (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra	(1962)
9.	Doráti (cond.), Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra	(1962)
10.	C. Davis (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1977)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

